# Finally got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

His new 2HD collar...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice! Of course, I think Aspen would look great even if he wore a collar made out of a ratty ol' shoelace or something. :wink: 

But this collar is much better than a shoelace! I love it!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ooooo! I love it too! The colors look awesome on him! He is just so handsome.... :biggrin: Is it the 2" thick collar?

Pretty soon you'll want to order another...those collars are addicting!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> Is it the 2" thick collar?


Yep. it's the 2". The quality is amazing. They are definitely worth the $40.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It's BEAUTIFUL! Your boy dresses better then I do!!! Of course, he looks better in pictures then I do, too :biggrin: We all dress our 'kids' up , don't we! I think he would look good in a red one next ! They really are gorgeous collars. Rocky will want one if he see's those pictures. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Aspen looks so handsome in his new "bling" :biggrin:

I'm so glad you finally got one of these collars. They really are worth every penny!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> I think he would look good in a red one next


I think so too!! :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a handsome boy! How long did it take to come from the time you ordered? I ordered Annie's last Sunday... and I'm already super impatient, but they're well worth the wait.:biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> What a handsome boy! How long did it take to come from the time you ordered? I ordered Annie's last Sunday... and I'm already super impatient, but they're well worth the wait.:biggrin:


It took about 7-8 days. Yeah, I was soooo impatient...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> It took about 7-8 days. Yeah, I was soooo impatient...


That's IT?! Hmmm, hopefully mine will be here before TOO long then!:biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> That's IT?! Hmmm, hopefully mine will be here before TOO long then!:biggrin:


Yeah, I think they are located in Idaho...so you should probably get it before I did. Which one did you get her?


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Aspen looks awesome in his new collar! Is it from Dogs In Style?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

He looks very dashing. I dont think I could justify spending $40 on a collar, but considering that Uno has like 20 collars, I probably spend more money in the long run. 

But I wonder if with that type of collar, to the little silk threads come out and get frayed after a while?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

redspoo said:


> Is it from Dogs In Style?


No it's from...

Martingale Collars | Designer Dog Collars |Greyhound Collars | Sighthound Collars


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> But I wonder if with that type of collar, to the little silk threads come out and get frayed after a while?


Yeah, thats exactly what happened with the lovely one I got for my dog. It was very well made, but the fabric lasted 3 weeks before it got a bit too tatty to wear. My dog is pretty rough on collars though, always running round playing and swimming. In hindsight, I should have kept it for 'best'. I did love it though.
ETA I love Aspens new collar, its different and suits his colouring really well.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

wow that is one really gorgeous collar. what a handsome guy! I have collars and just bought for 15 dollars each again reflective ones. I like your so much more! Hes one special boy to have that nice collar! Really looks sharp! ! ! !


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Yeah, I think they are located in Idaho...so you should probably get it before I did. Which one did you get her?


I got her this one:
Cherry Blossoms - Teal - Dog Collar-Floral Dog Collars

I just got it two days ago, so I need to get some pictures of it on her. :biggrin:

I also got a light blue velvet leash, and I am a fan of those too!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Great choice. Can't wait for the pics!!


----------

